# [Humeur du jour] iCLG Lyon : médiocrité ?



## nicoplanet (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Sans vouloir faire de polémique &#8212; aucune &#8212; une petite expérience gentiment déplaisante avec la boutique iCLG de Lyon. Début janvier, j'achète un adaptateur pour mon Mac, et une erreur se produit à la caisse : je suis facturé *19 euros* à la place des 29 euros.
(... ça, c'est le côté plaisant).

Le temps passe, et un coup de fil de la boutique : _« Monsieur, pourriez-vous nous donner votre numéro de CB pour compléter le paiement, et rembourser votre dû, s'il vous plaît ? »_

Intrigué par la démarche, je replonge dans mes factures, et effectivement, ils sont « short » de 10 euros... :sleep:

J'explique gentiment à la dame que je ne vais pas lui communiquer mes informations de carte bancaire par téléphone : nous ne sommes pas assez intimes... :love: Par ailleurs, je trouve la démarche assez osée dans la « forme » : ça ne m'invite pas vraiment a aller les voir !

Un mois et demi plus tard, je reçois un courrier de _« première relance » _me demandant de régler mon compte débiteur, dont l'échéance (??) n'a pas été honorée. Après un petit coup de fil au département « Crédit-Clients » nous arrivons à la même conclusion avec la personne :

&#8212; qu'ils ne m'enverront pas les huissiers (ouf, quelle mansuétude !)
&#8212; qu'elle trouve un peu « vain » de passer un coup de fil pour 10 euros : j'abonde dans son sens (sic), et nous allons en rester là...

Je ne les ai jamais trouvé très affables dans cette boutique, mais là, ils ont mis des points !   :rateau: 
Et vous, quelles expériences avec cette boutique lyonnaise ?
Que pensez-vous de cette démarche ?


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2009)

En gros tu as gagné 10  et tu viens te plaindre ?


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En gros tu as gagné 10 &#8364; et tu viens te plaindre ?



Non, c'est une interrogation plutôt. 

Disons simplement que cette situation a révélée l'aspect _"absolument pas commerçant"_ de l'endroit, ce qui m'a surpris, plus qu'autre chose.

Mais me plaindre, non : surtout qu'ils n'ont pas cherché à titiller ma fibre honnête, et m'ont enlevé tout scrupules...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Une boutique qui fait des erreurs de caisse dans le bon sens à deux pas de chez moi, j'y ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2009)

:mouais: Tu es d'une honnêteté qui frôle le pathologique... Tu leur dois 10 euros, tu savais que ton article valait 29 euros, tu payes, point.


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mars 2009)




----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu leur dois 10 euros, tu savais que ton article valait 29 euros, tu payes, point.



Ou pas...


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2009)

Moi une fois y a un fournisseur y m'a envoyé 2 écrans au lieu d'un...
Bah j'ai revendu le 2e 

ps : bon il y avait vengeance faut dire, plus d'un mois d'attente et 25 coups de fils, juste dédommagement.


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2009)

Mon cousin qui organisait une sauterie voulu quelques verres à pied neufs. Arrivés chez le destockeur, nous voyons une affaire, trois verres ballons pour 1,5 euro. Il prend trois cartons de 25. Arrivés à la caisse, il dit à l'hôtesse

 _J'ai trois cartons de 25 verres à 1,5 euro les trois_.

La jeune femme prend sa calculatrice et fait une série d'opérations et lui annonce

 _Cela vous fait 25 euro._

Mon cousin, honnête comme pas deux, lui dit

 _Non mademoiselle, j'ai 3 cartons de 25 verres à 1,5 euro les trois verres._

Elle reprend sa calculatrice, recommence à tapoter et lui annonce pour la seconde fois

 _Cela vous fais bien 25 euro._
_Très bien mademoiselle._

Mon cousin paye en espèces et nous partons non sans douter de sa qualité d'hôtesse de caisse.





Rien à voir avec l'informatique, mais bon


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mars 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Sans vouloir faire de polémique &#8212; aucune &#8212; une petite expérience gentiment déplaisante avec la boutique iCLG de Lyon. Début janvier, j'achète un adaptateur pour mon Mac, et une erreur se produit à la caisse : je suis facturé *19 euros* à la place des 29 euros.
> (... ça, c'est le côté plaisant).
> ...




Mauvaise (presque)expérience avec eux l'année dernière. Enfin, ce n'était pas vraiment une expérience, puisque j'étais allé me renseigner pour une interv' sur mon MacBook encore sous garantie... Ils n'ont pas trouvé mieux que de m'annoncer un devis de prise en charge d'une centaine d'euros (sans aucune intervention, juste pour trouver la panne)... puis d'une sauvegarde de données sans certitudes de récup eek de 180 &#8364;... 

Je leur ai dit que j'allais réfléchir. Je n'y suis pas retourné. 
Et je ne suis pas prêt d'y remettre les pieds, notamment quand je vois les prix de leur matériel (où ils n'appliquent AUCUNE remise étudiante, éducation ou autre...) et des accessoires...  (faut bien payer les dix pages de pub d'affilés dans SVM...)


Par contre, si je peux me permettre de faire un peu de pub pour un technicien revendeur Apple efficace, sympathique, et commerçant sur Lyon, je recommande Actitec, 3 Rue de la Part-Dieu (à deux pas des berges du Rhône).


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2009)

Tiens j'ai fait ça avec un four.
Je fais livrer mon nouveau four chez moi et le presta devait reprendre mon ancien ainsi que mon chèque.
Il est arrivé quand j'accompagnais ma fille à l'école et n'a pas voulu attendre 5 minutes que je revienne.
Il m'a laissé le four devant la porte.
J'ai jamais envoyé le chèque.


Oui, je sais c'est mal.


Et sinon, ça va vous?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et sinon, ça va vous?



On fait aller. On fait aller... Faut dire qu'on peut se contenter de peu...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai jamais envoyé le chèque.
> 
> 
> Oui, je sais c'est mal.


Voilà comment les nantis de droites arrivent à accumuler leur richesse!


----------



## domnuldid (11 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mauvaise (presque)expérience avec eux l'année dernière. Enfin, ce n'était pas vraiment une expérience, puisque j'étais allé me renseigner pour une interv' sur mon MacBook encore sous garantie... Ils n'ont pas trouvé mieux que de m'annoncer un devis de prise en charge d'une centaine d'euros (sans aucune intervention, juste pour trouver la panne)... puis d'une sauvegarde de données sans certitudes de récup eek de 180 ...
> 
> Je leur ai dit que j'allais réfléchir. Je n'y suis pas retourné.
> Et je ne suis pas prêt d'y remettre les pieds, notamment quand je vois les prix de leur matériel (où ils n'appliquent AUCUNE remise étudiante, éducation ou autre...) et des accessoires...  (faut bien payer les dix pages de pub d'affilés dans SVM...)
> ...



Ils sont effectivement très mesquins dans cette boutique, on peut leur acheter plusieurs machines en même temps, leur attirer des clients (de bons gros clients qui ne regardent pas à leurs dépenses ) il n'y a pas moyen d'obtenir un petit rabais... 
Ca m'ennuie d'avoir laissé autant d'argent chez eux. :hein:
Merci pour l'info sur Actitec, je vais aller le voir car je veux acheter un nouveau Macbook pro un peu gonflé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2009)

Hé bé...

T'as mis le temps à te lancer avant de poster ton premier message toi... 


Bon, tu me réponds en 2011?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

En même temps, six mois de maturation pour un post comme ça, je comprend.
Tu devrais en prendre de la graine.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2009)

Note bien, du coup, ça fait un vache de post bien construit et tout.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Ouais, moi je serais DocEvil ou rezba je me ferais des cheveux, va y avoir du grabuge chez les posés constructifs !
C'est à la limite du jeune mâle se frappant le torse pour prétendre au poste de chef de meute, ça non ?


----------



## yvos (11 Juin 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Et vous, quelles expériences avec cette boutique lyonnaise ?



tu veux dire, sessouelle?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Mon petit doigt me sussure que nous ne sommes plus très loin de discrètes autant que fort drôlatiques allusions à la rosette de Lyon.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Ou d'histoire à se fourrer le petit Jésus aussi&#8230;
Ça risque de réveiller un peu Bibladoudou.

Ouais.


Ok.



On va éviter le petit Jésus, pas de problème


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2009)

On se calme ... 

Bon après les revendeurs ont leurs bons et mauvais jours


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Ah mais moi je suis over-calme, je n'ai jamais rien acheté à l'iCLG de Lyon, t'imagines ?
Je n'y ai d'ailleurs jamais foutu les pieds et avant ce fil passionant, j'ignorais même qu'il en exista un.


----------



## yvos (11 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> avant ce fil passionant, j'ignorais même qu'il en exista un.




et ho?

c'est pas un fil passionnant peut-être, ça?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

M'a échappé celui-là !

Où alors j'étais dans un trip "Sois positif Ponky (ouais, dans l'intimité de l'intérieur de ma tête, je m'appelle Ponky) et ne va pas pourir des fils ineptes, laisse-les disparaître d'eux-même"

Des fois, j'ai des trips, comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

NaN. Il est moins bien. Il n'a fait qu'une page&#8230; Celui-là, c'est quand même autre chose je trouve.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Tant de fils disparaissent dans leur première page...

Certains pointent les anciens prélevant leur part de vannes dès le départ et plombant le résultat.

Mais d'autres soulignent le manque de préparation, l'innexpérience et, disons-le, la maladresse des jeunes entrefileurs qui ouvrent un peu n'importe quoi, n'importe où, n'importe quand.

On dit aussi que s'y retrouver dans la jungle des règlementations des divers sous-forums est un véritable parcours du combattant.

Qu'en est-il vraiment ?

Ne faudrait-il pas remettre en question la théorie du modo-providence ?

C'est le sujet de "ça se discute l'après-midi entre branleurs quand le temps est pourri"


----------



## Bassman (11 Juin 2009)

Une fois, j'ai mis un pull.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Une fois, j'ai mis un pull.



Il a aimé?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il a aimé?


 
Non.
Mais il a ouvert un fil au bar pour se plaindre.


----------



## yvos (11 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il a aimé?




Il a demandé a être rapporté en magasin. 


C'est là que Bassman s'est fait chopé: il l'avait payé 19 au lieu de 29.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Il a demandé a être rapporté en magasin.
> 
> 
> C'est là que Bassman s'est fait chopé: il l'avait payé 19&#8364; au lieu de 29.



Ce d'autant plus que paraît-il, il s'agissait d'un pull à poil.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2009)

melaure a dit:


> On se calme ...
> 
> Bon après les revendeurs ont leurs bons et mauvais jours


Mais..


Mais quel rapport avec la discussion?


----------



## nicoplanet (11 Juin 2009)

Hé bé !   

C'est porteur iCLG :rateau:


----------



## yvos (11 Juin 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Hé bé !
> 
> C'est porteur iCLG :rateau:



Non,

C'est porteur, la médiocrité.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Ouais. C'est surtout qu'on s'en fout gravement, effectivement&#8230;


----------



## nicoplanet (11 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Non,
> 
> C'est porteur, la médiocrité.



C'est pas faux !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> C'est pas faux !


 
C'est "porteur" que tu n'as pas compris ?


----------



## nicoplanet (11 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est "porteur" que tu n'as pas compris ?


----------



## yvos (11 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est "porteur" que tu n'as pas compris ?



Oui, cela prête à discussion....donc précisons tout de même : rien à voir avec Harry


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Oui, cela prête à discussion....donc précisons tout de même : rien à voir avec Harry



C'est rassurant


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2009)

Bon, mettons que je sois d&#8217;humeur &#8220;casseuse de jouet&#8221; tendance enfoiré&#8230;


----------

